# Wearing a young puppy?



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

Our busy family is about to bring home a 8 weeks old puppy and I was wondering if someone had experience of wearing a puppy in a baby sling? We spend a lot of time driving every day and my hands are always busy caring bags/lunch boxes/water bottles/gymnastics bags/etc, so I can't really carry a puppy, too. So I thought that maybe it would be possible to sling the puppy while she is still young, including while driving in the car? It is a bulldog puppy, so I am not sure how safe it would be for its joints/legs to wear him legs down, but maybe on her back with her legs up? Any advice or input?


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I've seen it with a puppy but haven't done it. I have worn my goat kid in a ring sling and that has worked well. It's a lot of leg to get in there but he's a cuddle bug and doesn't like the cold. Good luck on your pup.


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I used a make-shift wrap for my lab puppy, and it worked well, especially when she'd get tired on long walks. I wouldn't wear a puppy in the car, for the same reasons I wouldn't wear a baby, though--if you're in an accident, the puppy would become your airbag. I'd put puppy in a crate that you can fasten securely to your vehicle.

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

farmermomma said:


> I've seen it with a puppy but haven't done it. I have worn my goat kid in a ring sling and that has worked well. It's a lot of leg to get in there but he's a cuddle bug and doesn't like the cold. Good luck on your pup.


Thank you! I do have ring sling (maybe even a couple). It's been a long time since I used them (my kids are 8 and 9), but hopefully it's like riding a bike


----------



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

farmer said:


> I used a make-shift wrap for my lab puppy, and it worked well, especially when she'd get tired on long walks. I wouldn't wear a puppy in the car, for the same reasons I wouldn't wear a baby, though--if you're in an accident, the puppy would become your airbag. I'd put puppy in a crate that you can fasten securely to your vehicle.
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy!


We drive a lot (my kids' school is 45 min away one way) and the puppy will need to jump right into our routine, so my fear that in a crate it will cry and therefore, will be very distractive to the driver (me that is). So, realizing the danger of air bag situation, I still thought that perhaps wearing it for the first month or so would be still safe for the pup than sitting on my kids' lap (since this is what we would have to do if it cries in a crate).


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I hear you about the crying, but honestly, you wouldn't take a baby/toddler out of the carseat and hold it on your lap while driving, I don't see it much different with a puppy. As long as the puppy can be reassured of your presence, and can hear you, I think s/he will settle into the car/crating procedure pretty quickly.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I wore my dog in a Maya wrap sling when she was a puppy. I felt like I couldn't really leave her home alone when she was young, but she was not able to go on with me for long walks because she got tired too quickly. So I would wear her when I was walking, and she did OK, but it was just a little odd with her legs. She was constantly trying to stand against the fabric of the sling, and I didn't think it was comfy for her.

I also wore my hedgehog in a sling...he pooped in it, of course. But he liked being all wrapped up in stuff, and he needed to be warm. Although hedgehogs don't like to be jostled around, I wore him to keep him warm and snuggled against me to promote closeness.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't hate me ya'll but I seriously had to read this like 2xs over to be convinced it wasn't a joke. A dog in a sling? I guess I've only ever had cats, but I can't imagine either animal happy wrapped up against a human like that. 

Even with babies there are considerations about positions and whatnot to prevent hip displacis and back issues from bjorn-type carriers. Wouldn't that kind of thing be worse with an animal that was born able to walk unlike little curled up human newborns? How long does this work for? Its blowing my mind.  In a cute, but weird way. 

And I have to say, that sad as it might be to hear an animal crying in the car, it was sadder when it was my baby and I still wouldn't take them out of the carseat no matter what. My mom once drove while breastfeeding me, and I still swoon a little when I think about that. So scary! Driving a car is one of the most dangerous things we do as modern people.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

cynthiamoon said:


> Don't hate me ya'll but I seriously had to read this like 2xs over to be convinced it wasn't a joke. A dog in a sling?


https://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?q=dog+slings

I can't hate too much. I carry my dog in a purse sometimes.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Love those photos from etsy! Learn something new everyday


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm with you CynthiaMoon, I know it's not a joke but I don't get it either. I have had dogs, puppies even, but it never occurred to me to carry them around. They walked whether my hands were full or not, and when I used a leash with full hands I just put the loop around my wrist. 
To the OP I will mention that I have seen doggy seatbelt adapters, so that your dog can safely sit buckled in the back seat. Maybe that would work well for you rather than wearing or crating your puppy, buckle them in right next to the kids.


----------



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you, guys for all the wonderful advices!


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Have had a dog chew through seatbelts. Watch out for that one!


----------



## calico_aster (Aug 28, 2014)

cynthiamoon said:


> Don't hate me ya'll but I seriously had to read this like 2xs over to be convinced it wasn't a joke. A dog in a sling? I guess I've only ever had cats, but I can't imagine either animal happy wrapped up against a human like that.


I'm expecting my first baby in February, but I've wanted to get something like a Moby wrap or a sling for years, because I think one of my cats would love it. She is always begging to be tucked in snug in my bathrobe or sweatshirt. She likes being flipped over on her back and held close to my body sort of like a nursing baby.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

What they need is a leg hammock that your dog can curl up in, like the way they curl up in your pants when you go to the bathroom. OK, kidding.


----------



## JudesMom (Feb 22, 2015)

I know you ladies are being serious but this post cracked me up  :laugh:


----------

